# All-Glass... to Aqueon? huh?!?



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

http://www.petage.com/news120605.asp

http://www.central.com/brands/pet-aquatics.htm

Keep Smilin'
John :icon_smil


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Ugh, that sucks. The Aquarium dimensions are NO WHERE to be found on that website, not even the aquariums are on that site yet.

Anyone have the dimensions of the following tanks:

2.5 gallon
5 gallon


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

AGA is now Aqueon

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/o...coralife-still-down-important.html#post431799

AGA 2.5g 12x6x8
AGA 5.0g 10x8x10

http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=863


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

Bah, I'm still upset about O'Dell selling out, now this! :icon_eek:

I fear change.


----------

